Ask HN: At what time do you go to bed / get up? - diehunde
======
WarOnPrivacy
0200 to 1000, since picking up insomnia last year. 0200 is if the bye-bye
cocktail works. If not it's more like 0500.

I adapted to it by shifting my IT work to remote + after hours.

------
nucleus922
Mostly i go to sleep at 4:00 or 3:00. Wake up at 10 or 11. Only at the moment.
Normally it is 8:00 and go to sleep at 0:00 or 23 : 00

------
aww_dang
Sleep at 10 or 11, up at 8 or 9.

Sleeping is one of the most important things I can do for myself.

Thoroughly exhausting exercise in the afternoon is key for me. 12 or 1pm until
5pm

I prefer to work until about noon. When inspiration or necessity strikes I
will code day and night.

------
rotterdamdev
As long As I sleep 8-9 hours it doesn't matter. My biggest factor is workout
and not sleep schedule.

------
mattwest
In bed at 2130, usually asleep within 10 minutes. Wake up around 5:30 +/\-
20min. No alarm

------
non-entity
Weekdays on average around 3:00am to 7-8AM

Weekends it can very but any typically around 4-6am to 9am-4pm.

~~~
scott31
It could be nicer if you could stay awake for 5 days straight and hibernate at
the weekend.

------
muzani
Phone off on average at 2300, but always before 0000.

Wake up: 70% at 0630, 20% at 0530, 10% at 0400.

------
magnusmagnusson
21-23 bed & 05-06 up

------
lukaszkups
In bed 00:30 - 01:00, up at 07:00 - 08:00.

------
ezekg
8am rise and shine, 12am bedtime.

------
thelastinuit
Get up: 5am Go to bed: 10pm

------
sergiotapia
11.30 out up at 6 csharp

------
billconan
11:30 - 7:45

